# Working on KODACHROME 64 recreation



## Coffee Jester (Aug 24, 2016)

Hey folks. I've been working on creating a way to process my digital photos to emulate (as accurately as possible) the look of Kodachrome 64 film. So far I haven't come across any presets online that resemble Kodachrome much at all (even though they claim to) so I set out to pull it off myself.

I think one thing that a lot of presets miss is the sharpness and contrast of Kodachrome. It seems like they only try to modify the colors, which is only part of the look.

Anyway, my process is a work in progress but here are a few images to feast your eyes on. Feedback welcome!


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 24, 2016)

Have you looked at DxO Film Pack?


----------



## Coffee Jester (Aug 24, 2016)

Yeah I've tried the demo, but the presets are a little too...underwhelming. Didn't seem to really change the color all that much, and a change the contrast/luminance was hardly noticeable. 

Anyway, I'm having fun trying to recreate it myself. Kodachrome has been a tough one to do but it's been really rewarding trying to replicate it's look.


----------



## Coffee Jester (Aug 26, 2016)

Some more examples of my Kodachrome process, this time with before and after images.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 26, 2016)

If the first one, you killed off all the greens of summer.  Paul Simon would be disappointed.

DXO FilmPack 3 results:


----------



## Coffee Jester (Aug 27, 2016)

Yeah they definitely were dark...I've since modified my process and they look more green now. 

One of the things that looks distinct to me about Kodachrome is its rendition of green, specifically trees. It's got such a deep, forest green color that is much darker than the typical bright yellow-green that digital photos produce.


----------



## unpopular (Aug 27, 2016)

Just curious if you're eyeballing it or using data?

Here is the characteristic curve from Kodak:
http://www.kodak.com/global/en/professional/support/techPubs/e55/f002_0486ac.gif

However, a spectral response might be more useful, especially if you can compare it against the spectral response of the camera you're using. If you can get these graphs, let me know and I may be able to provide some additional insights.


----------



## Coffee Jester (Aug 27, 2016)

I found Kodachrome's spectral response here:

http://www.kodak.com/global/en/consumer/products/pdf/e88.pdf

I'm having a hard time interpreting this info for my process. I'm pretty sure I know what it's telling me, but I'm not sure how to apply it?


----------



## unpopular (Aug 27, 2016)

Ok. I found the spectral response for the 5D. It's been a while. But I do have some ideas here. Let me muck around a bit. I'll try to post something later.


----------



## Coffee Jester (Aug 27, 2016)

I look forward to your results! 

This is my latest attempt. I pretty much nailed what I was going for in the greens, as well as the overall contrast and color variation in the image. This obviously isn't representative of every color but this very closely matches one of the reference K64 photos I was using.


----------



## unpopular (Aug 27, 2016)

don't get me wrong. I think you're doing a great job, and with all liklihood I won't gave as much success without the CSVs, and even then I'd probably have to push it through something like Houdini to actually make use of the data.


----------

